# Boynton Beach Next Weekend



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

I use to live in the area and, unless the spillways are open(snook) , I would not go thru the trouble.

Nearshore fishing is good. 

There are a few "8person" headboats in Jupiter that would provide u an excellent time.


----------



## FredGrunwald (Sep 24, 2012)

Fish the lights around Palm Beach and Jupiter. I'm from that area and slay the snook. Use atleast 40lb leader is you want to fight fish and not just snap em off. Use small white crappie jigs and bring a lot cause the snook will straighten most of em and I throw those supreme super hair shrimp flies that black fly sells. You can use live shrimp and any live mullet or pilchards. I have caught as many as 30 or so fish a night (mainly in Jupiter) but 90% are 18-26 inchers. Hope this helps


----------



## lsfox86 (Apr 18, 2012)

I agree with JU, hit the docklights with live shrimp or flies...lots of snook still around.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Well winds are so bad this weekend I wouldn't be able to throw a 2 oz lead without it coming back and hitting me in the face. Looks like no fishing for me 

Thanks for all of the pointers, everyone. I'll keep them in mind next time I'm in the area. I really like it over here...it's beautiful.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

I need to check in more often :-/

give me a shout next time you come over this way.

Check your pm's


----------

